# The FIRST "Barred Rock" ???



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Call him/her "Dino":

Link: *http://news.yahoo.com/ancient-dinobird-wore-black-white-231153964.html

Ha-Ha !!!
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Very cool! Wish they would have posted a drawing of what they think it looked like. Barred rock is prolly close though. I've always liked Archeoptryx. I remember when they first found it. I saw it at Museum of Natural History in Chicago or NY. Can't remember which. Lol


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

Energyvet said:


> Very cool! Wish they would have posted a drawing of what they think it looked like. Barred rock is prolly close though. I've always liked Archeoptryx. I remember when they first found it. I saw it at Museum of Natural History in Chicago or NY. Can't remember which. Lol


They DID post such a drawing....but you had to LOOK-around a bit to find it. 
Here it is:











-ReTIRED-


----------

